# Built in cabinet and tile redo!



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all long time no see. Thought i'd better share something cos - you know -why not 

Cabinet was prepped and primed with stix, then 2 coats of Beautitone cabinet and furniture paint in a colour called beechy keen. Then all scuff sanded and 'glazed' in key areas with 2 shades of gel stain (Minwax Provincial and Modern Masters Dark walnut) the 2 coatsof a satin clearcoat to finish.

Tiles were prepped the same -cleaned (scrubbed lol) sanded, Stixed and then the paint effect over top and again finished with 2 clear coats. It was a first real attempt on tiles so the look kinda ended up to be a mix between somewhat marble and somewhat slate (need to practice this :blush: ) but the customer was super happy so thats the main thing

I would have loved to have gone a little more severe on the cabinets but this wasn't my rodeo


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks Great HW7 : )


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow that looks great!


----------

